# There is no member named "YOUNG APE"



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Yet that is the signature on the bomb that tore my ass apart this evening.

I will find you. If it's the last thing I do, I will find you.

No return addy.
No signature on the note.
NO FAIR!

The mystery bomber from Anaheim, CA hit me with everything from 601s to Rocky Patels to Sanchos to El Mejors and 5 Vegas Golds.

*I WILL FIND YOU. THERE ARE TWO IMMUTABLE TRUTHS ABOUT THE JUNGLE:*

*#1 - No good deed goes unpunished*

*#2 - The gorillas here love to tell on each other (and in some cases, themselves).*

*:gnOh, I will find you.*


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

ROFLMAO!!!

Vin just got educated!!

Hey Young Ape, you made my day!

Still, ROFLMAO!!!!



Al


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

whats really going to screw with you is if the bomber sent it to another party to send to you.....


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Blah blah blah Vin's bark is bigger than his....well....you know.

Nice job young ape! Vin got owned :r:r:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

I like it when Vin gets smacked around!!! Great hit!:tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

How odd that we just did the 601s at my suggestion during the last Cyber-Herf.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Vin got mystery bombed..:mn
Nice one "young ape". :tu

I wonder how long it will take Vin to figure out who the crazy anonymous bomber is.??:r


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHA







Bout time!!




I would love to know who did it..he needs a bump in RG and some bodyguards!!!!

Vin is going to destroy him/her!!!





Shawn


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

hahahaa...that is hilarios...."young ape" pm me so i know who to pat on the back!!!! hahahaha!!!!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice work young ape :tu:tu


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

massphatness said:


> How odd that we just did the 601s at my suggestion during the last Cyber-Herf.


Vin, quit with your conspiracy theories....


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

break out the forensics kit!!!
:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

:r:r:rA "Young Ape" with a brain. Now that's a dangerous combination! :gn:gn:gn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Hmmmmm. I have a hunch. 
It really doesn't matter who it was, Vin. I'd suggest you take this cue to carpet bomb the entire area. :tu


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I heard that this 'Young Ape' doesn't reside in Anaheim...or even in CA...that he conveniently traveled there and on his/her way through he let the bomb loose!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

shilala said:


> Hmmmmm. I have a hunch.
> It really doesn't matter who it was, Vin. I'd suggest you take this cue to carpet bomb the entire area. :tu


Screw the area hit the target:hn


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

jmcrawf1 said:


> Blah blah blah Vin's bark is bigger than his....well....you know.
> 
> Nice job young ape! Vin got owned :r:r:r


:tpd:
Damn vinn you got donkey punched for like the 20th time. you should start bobbing and weaving


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

"I got mystery bombed!!!" Whaaa!!!

"Young Ape loves me!!!" Whaaa!!!

"I have more cigars than I will ever smoke!!!" Whaaa!!!

Now my heart bleeds for you Bro!!!:r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> "I got mystery bombed!!!" Whaaa!!!
> 
> "Young Ape loves me!!!" Whaaa!!!
> 
> ...


OMG D! That's some funny stuff there!:r:r:r


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

I wish I would have thought of this b4

nice move


HMMM... ponder... ponder


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Young Ape couldn't have picked a better target


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> "I got mystery bombed!!!" Whaaa!!!
> 
> "Young Ape loves me!!!" Whaaa!!!
> 
> ...


Touche, D ... :r


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

great anonimous hit :tu


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Ok that is too funny! Great smackdown young ape! Even better when the target doesn't have a clue as to who it was! Perfect!!!!:tu

Shawn


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Nice work young ape :tu:tu


Gary, I agree with you 100% !!! 
That young ape who ever it may be... is very slick!!!
Great hit !!
You picked a great target!!! 
One of the best BOTL around!!!

God for bid if he ever finds you though!!!


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

*I was talking to Gary (gwc4sc) about the cigar donation he's doing-""Rock N Roll + Cigar pass = Happy Troops"" --when he mentioned that a Mature Gorilla got smeared by a young ape. *

*Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy!:tu:tu:tu*

*Ha Ha Ha:r:r*

*Regards, :ss:ss
Savor*


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

How sad..... as soon as Vin gets his nuts back, some young ape comes up and kicks them!!!!  Awesome hit!

P.S. Young Ape--- From this moment on, guard your identity with your LIFE!


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Yet that is the signature on the bomb that tore my ass apart this evening.
> 
> I will find you. If it's the last thing I do, I will find you.
> 
> ...


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Wow, that was some crazy hit!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Kwilkinson said:


> *How sad..... as soon as Vin gets his nuts back, some young ape comes up and kicks them!!!! * Awesome hit!
> 
> P.S. Young Ape--- From this moment on, guard your identity with your LIFE!


:r:r:r
*Kyle, you da man! *​:r:r:r


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Kwilkinson said:


> How sad..... as soon as Vin gets his nuts back, some young ape comes up and kicks them!!!!  Awesome hit!
> 
> P.S. Young Ape--- From this moment on, guard your identity with your LIFE!


What makes you think that Vin got his nuts back? Nice hit young ape!:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

*Stop sending me cigars!!!!!
*
*Stop sending me cigars!!!!

Stop sending me cigars!!!









Say thank you and man up man! Christ! You're starting to make us older gorillas look bad.
Are you sure Grace gave um back to you?

You wanna know who kicked your @ss?

Vin meet Young Ape.










**Now stop all the crying and whining! 
It's just embarrassing.*


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

:r:r:r:r
This is my favorite. thread. EVER.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Question to help you in your search:
You state "no return addy".
Was there a DC?
Work backwards to see where the DC originated.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

:r

HAHAH this is the bestest thread ever!!! HAHA 

:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Is that a lollipop in that pic or is that meant to indicate someone is a sucker? :ss I know this is bugging Vin to no end.


----------



## Savor the Stick (May 15, 2008)

*"Vin meet Young Ape.










**Now stop all the crying and whining! 
It's just embarrassing."*
------------------------

:r:r:r


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> *Stop sending me cigars!!!!!*
> 
> *Stop sending me cigars!!!!*
> 
> ...


That is some funny stuff there. Hey Al, I bet you are the kind of guy that would poke a hybernating bear with a stick. You are a sick man but funny as sh1t.:r:r


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

jcarlton said:


> That is some funny stuff there. Hey Al, I bet you are the kind of guy that would poke a hybernating bear with a stick. You are a sick man but funny as sh1t.:r:r


Al's a fukker


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I think Al just likes being the CS $hit stirrer upper. He flames the fires and then sits back and laughs.

But damn Vin, you not even getting any love from George and ya'll are both MA home boys. How did the man use to say it, just can't get no respect!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Al just forgot it isn't monday today


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

There once was a gorilla named Vin
Who thought getting bombed was a sin.
Despite all the tirades and rants;
A Young Ape made him pee his pants;
and at his expense we all have a grin.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

chenvt said:


> There once was a gorilla named Vin
> Who thought getting bombed was a sin.
> Despite all the tirades and rants;
> A Young Ape made him pee his pants;
> and at his expense we all have a grin.


:r:r

My kind a guy Dan! Very nice! :r:mn:r


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

chenvt said:


> There once was a gorilla named Vin
> Who thought getting bombed was a sin.
> Despite all the tirades and rants;
> A Young Ape made him pee his pants;
> and at his expense we all have a grin.


AHAHAHAHAHA:r:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Volt said:


> I think Al just likes being the CS $hit stirrer upper. He flames the fires and then sits back and laughs.
> 
> But damn Vin, you not even getting any love from George and ya'll are both MA home boys. How did the man use to say it, just can't get no respect!


Oh I respect Vin...I just know how much this is bugging him...and I'm enjoying it.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

If Vin were in any real trouble, the Mass Mafia would have his back but until then, :r at Young Ape.:chk:chk


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Young Ape reminds me a lot of my 15 year-old son who thinks he's just sooooooooo clever -- dad would never catch on. Until dad does catch on, of course, and then the real cryin' begins.


Al reminds me of those cranky old guys in the cheap seats on The Muppet Show.


George reminds me of those guys who probably should be in a group home somewhere but aren't because the state program keeping them there had its funding cut.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Young Ape reminds me a lot of my 15 year-old son who thinks he's just sooooooooo clever -- dad would never catch on. Until dad does catch on, of course, and then the real cryin' begins.
> 
> Al reminds me of those cranky old guys in the cheap seats on The Muppet Show.
> 
> George reminds me of those guys who probably should be in a group home somewhere but aren't because the state program keeping them there had its funding cut.


Wow...this young Ape has awaken Vinny......

I am still laughin!!!

Shawn


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Young Ape reminds me a lot of my 15 year-old son who thinks he's just sooooooooo clever -- dad would never catch on. Until dad does catch on, of course, and then the real cryin' begins.
> 
> Al reminds me of those cranky old guys in the cheap seats on The Muppet Show.
> 
> George reminds me of those guys who probably should be in a group home somewhere but aren't because the state program keeping them there had its funding cut.


Vin reminds me of my dog when he gets spanked and walks away with his tail between his legs....


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Young Ape pissed in his corn flakes.......


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

This is funny..... FOG's getting whacked....like, whack a mole..


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

Now Vin's a mole? I need a program. Can't keep track of the players.
Nice hit Young Ape! Fun to see his panties in a knot.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Young Ape reminds me a lot of my 15 year-old son who thinks he's just sooooooooo clever -- dad would never catch on. Until dad does catch on, of course, and then the real cryin' begins.
> 
> Al reminds me of those cranky old guys in the cheap seats on The Muppet Show.
> 
> George reminds me of those guys who probably should be in a group home somewhere but aren't because the state program keeping them there had its funding cut.


*See? This is bugging him!! Wheeeeeeee!*


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Biglizard1 said:


> This is funny..... FOG's getting whacked....like, whack a mole..


Young Ape playing Whack A Vin!


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

Biglizard1 said:


> This is funny..... FOG's getting whacked....like, whack a mole..


=

I love that game!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Note to Young Ape,

Please PM me. I would like to help torture Vin.

Al


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

What if theres more than one young ape out there? This thread might awaken scores of copycat bombers.:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

shvictor said:


> What if theres more than one young ape out there? This thread might awaken scores of copycat bombers.:tu


One can only hope. :ss


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Oh, Vin's just a little PO'd cuz he has to drive down to the Big Box store again and upgrade to another one of these:
http://www.coleman.com/coleman/cole...id=6200A748&prodname=100 Quart Xtreme Cooler#

And Young Ape, you rock buddy...:tu:ss


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

Or was it a FOG pretending to be a Young Ape 
To divert attention away from himself?

HUMMMMMMMMMM

:r  :r  :r

Chas


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

ChasDen said:


> Or was it a FOG pretending to be a Young Ape
> To divert attention away from himself?
> 
> HUMMMMMMMMMM
> ...


AHHHHHHHHHH...The Conspiracy Angle


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Young Ape reminds me a lot of my 15 year-old son who thinks he's just sooooooooo clever -- dad would never catch on. Until dad does catch on, of course, and then the real cryin' begins.
> 
> Al reminds me of those cranky old guys in the cheap seats on The Muppet Show.
> 
> George reminds me of those guys who probably should be in a group home somewhere but aren't because the state program keeping them there had its funding cut.


Why dont you tell us how you really feel Vin. :ss

I hope this "young ape" fella bombs your ass again. This is too funny:r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Bump!


----------

